# New Striper regs



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks like we are getting new striper regs in New Jersey.

2 fish at 28"

Looks like it will be signed into law very soon.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

makes it easier, I'm from South Jersey and we get confused easily.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

It's the law now . . . 

*Governor Signs Bill Establishing New Size Limit for Striped Bass*

The New Jersey Department of Environmental Protection (DEP) announces a new recreational size limit for the harvest of striped bass. The new measure maintains New Jersey's compliance with the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission's (ASMFC) Fisheries Management Plan for striped bass.

The new requirement signed into law by Governor Richard J. Cody, allows anglers to take two striped bass each day equal to or greater than 28 inches. The statute includes the harvest of striped bass in any waters of the state.

The new size limit keeps New Jersey's annual striper catch in line with conservation goals set by the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission, which administers a coast-wide striped bass management plan. The new legislation does not change the size limit of the Striped Bass Bonus Program, which will remain at one fish equal to or greater than 28 inches.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I can deal........*

With that. That's not bad at all...


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*not bad*

dog.ican live with that too.....congts on your angler of the month on the board.........JS


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd say its about time Jersey got on board with these regulations


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

So for the mentally challenged part of me...

Does that mean nothing less then 28?


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

(2) no less than 28" 
no limit on the max


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Got it, thanks for clearing that up...now we wait....tic......toc.......tic........zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*New Striper Regs.*

Sorry to disagree with you guys. I'm going to miss that 24" size limit. I could usually pick up 2-3 fish in a year from the surf in that 24-28" slot. Just where I fish (Avalon and Stone Harbor) there is not a huge supply of over sized bass that you catch from the surf. Now I won't even be able to keep those fish. Can someone explain to me the reason for the new regs? I thought the old one was fine and certainly fair, at least in my case. Thank you.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*From what I understand.......*

And from what I have read and talking to some of the fish and game guys, they want the population to build up. The last F&G game guy I spoke to said that they're looking to do what they have done down south with the red drum. I don't know where you are fishing at in Avalon and Stone Harbor, but maybe ya need to come a little further south if ya can, Cape May, North Wildwood, Cape May Point etc.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

The rest of the east coast has been following these striper regs. for years now, and the feds were getting sick of jersey thumbing their noses at them, so they said either fall in line with the rest of us or jersey was looking at a CLOSED bass fishery for a whole year. These regulations were the result of years and years of in depth studies on the stripers. After all of the studies were completed these regulations were found to be the best compromise between the fish and fisherman, and every state immediately adopted the regulations as they were recommended by the NWFS. Every state except for Jersey who as I already mentioned just adopted the regs. when faced with the decision of either falling in line with everyone else or having a CLOSED season as a penalty.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*New Striper Regulations*

Wasn't one of the reasons to establish the slot limit at 28"-34", the need to protect the adult fish that may be spawning and in high reproductive cycles. If this is the case with the new regulations, that theory would be out the window? Thanks!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

GotchaMack said:


> The rest of the east coast has been following these striper regs. for years now, and the feds were getting sick of jersey thumbing their noses at them, so they said either fall in line with the rest of us or jersey was looking at a CLOSED bass fishery for a whole year. These regulations were the result of years and years of in depth studies on the stripers. After all of the studies were completed these regulations were found to be the best compromise between the fish and fisherman, and every state immediately adopted the regulations as they were recommended by the NWFS. Every state except for Jersey who as I already mentioned just adopted the regs. when faced with the decision of either falling in line with everyone else or having a CLOSED season as a penalty.


That’s quite an overstatement. The 4 inch “slot” (24" - <28") was approved by both state and federal fisheries officials because of NJ’s perceived need to protect the year classes covered in the 28" - <34" length. Only bonus card holders could keep a 28" - <34" fish.

Most federal guidelines for catch quota are set by _pounds landed _not the size of the fish. It is the state’s duty to establish size limits and season lengths that meet federal targets for pounds landed (or mortality). Here is the NJDEP press release from 2004 first establishing the 24" - <28" & 34" + limits:

"The New Jersey Department of Environmental Protection (DEP) announces that there are new size limits for striped bass fishing. The new measures bring New Jersey into compliance with the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission’s (ASMFC) plan for striped bass and prevent a ban on striped bass fishing.

The new requirements signed into law by Governor James E. McGreevey, allow anglers to take two fish each day—one measuring 24 inches or greater to less than 28 inches and the other measuring 34 inches or greater.

The regulations governing recreational striped bass fishing in New Jersey are set by state legislation. Previously, under the former recreational striped bass fishing regulations, New Jersey anglers were allowed to keep one fish each day measuring 24 inches or greater to less than 28 inches and a second fish 28 inches or greater. . . "


http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/news/2004/stbass_update9-04-2.htm​
Nearly every year New Jersey faces a federally mandated closure because, unlike other states, politicians in the legislature set the striped bass regulations. Assembly, Senate, Gov’s signature, _blah-politics-blah_. It happens at a snails pace. (In 2004 NJ was "out of compliance" for 9 months! The bill wasn’t passed till September)

IIf you really want to discuss foolhardy management let's discuss all those 18" - 28" fish taken out of the biomass in the bays of Maryland, Virginia and North Carolina. How many times do those little dinks spawn?

This new size limit really helps Raritan Bay anglers because the real “state to state” enforcement disparity was with New York.

It was illegal for a New Jersey boat to have a slot (24" - <28") fish in possession when on the New York side of the bay, and illegal for the same boat to have a 28" - <34" fish caught in New York waters on board in New Jersey waters without a bonus card.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

> If you really want to discuss foolhardy management let's discuss all those 18" - 28" fish taken out of the biomass in the bays of Maryland, Virginia and North Carolina. How many times do those little dinks spawn?


that plus the menhaden = no fish in a few more years.....*AGAIN*


----------

